
Elon Musk Shares Awe-Inspiring Animation of What SpaceX Is About to Achieve Next - vo2maxer
https://www.businessinsider.com/elon-musk-spacex-crew-dragon-astronaut-launch-animated-video-2019-12
======
MaupitiBlue
If you’re not a Musk fanboy you’re just a hater.

